

Ask YC: Your Opinion on this startup - shabda
http://www.httpfuse.com/

======
shabda
This is a friend's startup. Just wondering what do you people think of this.
From their website, Fuse on a topic contains a collection of bookmarks formed
by groups of people interested in that topic. These bookmarks are maintained
across different areas of the topic, which form the sections of the fuse. In
addition, these bookmarks are also being rated to promote quality bookmarks
(or links). HttpFuse contains collection of fuses on a variety of subjects.

~~~
be_evil
I really like the concept. Would be good to have a better way to browse the
sections though.

------
kyro
It's a good idea, but the url, the logo with the man in the boat, and the
whole 'fuse' part threw me off a bit. They won't stick and remind a user of
the site's function.

~~~
rama
The boat has its meaning. Ocean == web, sailor = surfer, finding diamond =
finding important resources, means with the help of a fuse a surfer can find
important resources of the Web for a particular topic. \---- Name also has its
meaning 1)Fuse == Fusion == which means getting things together at one place
we used this term as we are putting up all the important bookmarks of topic at
a commonplace. 2)http is usually associated with the URL. because of which we
named it as httpfuse.

------
utnick
looks like mahalo but with fewer features

to make a site like mahalo work you need

1\. PR

2\. SEO

~~~
be_evil
No no, step 2 is PRICE. Haven't you been keeping up with the hype of the week?

